# What A Stringer!!!!!!!!



## Hackberrycharters (Aug 8, 2006)

Capt lee is holding one heavy stringer that is 20 reds 20 trout 10 flounders what a stringer contact us to have this much fun


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow thats a stringer


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Is there someone in that stringer helping you lift those fish or have you just been working-out. 

Good catch, looks like the fish God's were looking down on you.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Danm!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I hope somebody is hungry, cause thats a mess of fish.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats a stringer right there!! I KNOW EXACTLY WHERE YOU GOT THEM TOO!!!! We fished the same spot the next evening and caught some solid fish!!! 5 fish stringer of 32 lbs came out of yalls hole!! Great job and beautiful boat!!!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

*wow*

man, that is a nice stringer there. that is how people get hooked on this sport. Congrats on the catch


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Goodness! How long did ya'll stay at the cleaning table??

Fine stringer!


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

nice! one helluva catch you got there.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*WoW*

How does that stringer not pop? Geez


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

10 years ago a Texan would of got his windows knocked out of his truck catching all those Louisiana fish wadefishing in Big Lake. 

Go Tigers!!!


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

That's the Justin Wilson Slam. Ooohh WEEE!!


----------



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

MAN THATS ALOT OF FREEKIN FISH, CONGRATS, I WOULD BE ON HONOR TO CLEAN THAT MANY FISH. LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sweet......


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW!! SAVE ME A DAY IN MARCH LOOK FOWARD TO FISHING WITH YOU GUYS YOU ARE THE KINGS OF THE BIG LAKE


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh goodness, what a stringer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Wish I where there on those flounder.


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

HOLY ****. Thats the way to do it.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

dammmnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

bslittle79 said:


> 10 years ago a Texan would of got his windows knocked out of his truck catching all those Louisiana fish wadefishing in Big Lake.


That would probably still happen !


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

real nice stringer...WTG


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

WoW!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, great stringer, hope he/she snapped the picture fast


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice stringer and boat


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

*Hackberry*

Hackberry boys ought to send Dwayne Lowery and the Silver King bunch a thank you note for teaching them how to get out of the boat and wack a big trout.

Now if we could teach everyone to let a pig go unless you are going to mount it.


----------

